# Real Portable Solar Videos



## KKTipton (Jun 2, 2011)

I made two videos to show how to do Poor Man's Solar...for real.

As in, with REAL solar gear. The battery part...you can skimp on. The panel and charge controller you can't.

Cost is around $600 for bare basic setup. I explain a lot of stuff about the background. This is a portable setup you can throw in the back of a truck, or on top of a car if you are clever.

I don't believe in Harbor Freight or Sunforce junk...won't be answering questions about off brand stuff. Buy good stuff...and pay the price.
Will make future videos showing tougher charge controllers and other options.

Quick parts info:
Panel would be a Kyocera KD135 with junction box - $350
Important reasons for that panel...please visit link.

Charge controller is a Morningstar - $100
Battery is a $58 Wal Mart Group 24 DC - $58
A sealed Concorde Sun Extender Group 24 battery is $208 (optional)











Enjoy!


----------

